# Internet Paketverlust



## Sphexy (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, ich bin im Juli umgezogen und habe nun Internet von UPC. Die ersten 3 Monate ging es ohne Probleme. Speed war immer da, kein Paketverlust und keine DCs.

Seit ca. 1 Monat hat es angefangen dass ich fast durchgehend Paketverluste von 1-2% habe, unabhängig davon ob ich Videos/Streams etc. schaue und unabhängig von der Uhrzeit, also kann keine Belastung des Netzes oder ähnliches sein.
Habe auch schon beim Internetanbieter angerufen, die meinten mit der Leitung wäre alles in Ordnung.  Hatte heute auch einen Techniker hier, der sagte es passt alles. Hab auch schon probiert mit einem anderen PC und mit verschiedenen Kabeln probiert und auch schon mit WLAN. Bei allen Methoden immer 1-2% paketverlust und hin und wieder steigt der Ping auf 110-120 an.

Screenshot - 3439da841c9dcb03252dbc73542bb076 - Gyazo

Screenshot von WinMTR, habe auch nichts umgestellt beim Router oder ähnliches. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG David


----------



## Matusalem (30. Oktober 2018)

Um Paketverluste zu messen muss man zwei Dinge wissen.

1. Übertragungsgeräte im Internet wie Router sind nicht 100% zuverlässig was die Antwort auf Pings oder Traceroute angeht. Es ist nicht deren Kernfunktion und um DoS Angriffe zu vermeiden, werden solche Anfragen mit niedriger Priorität behandelt und evtl. auch einfach mal weggeworfen. Das sieht dann wie ein Paketverlust aus, ohne das es wirklich einer ist, da "normale" Pakete einfache weitergeleitet worden wären.

2. Eine Messung über kurze Zeit ist nicht besonders Aussagekräftig. Die besten Resultate bekommt man wenn man über einen längeren Zeitraum wie z.B. mehrere Stunden misst.

Mein Vorschlag: Suche Dir die IP Adresse verschiedener Server welche zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung im Internet dienen. Bei Ookla (speedtest.net) kann man unter verschiedenen Servern wählen und dadurch evtl. einen/mehrere Finden welche relativ Nahe zum eigenen Standort stehen.

Lade Dir ein Ping-Monitor/Plotter Programm. Verbinde Deinen PC direkt per Kabel mit dem Router. Stelle sicher das im Hintergrund des PCs keine Prozesse laufen, welche Netzwerklast verursachen. Stelle sicher das sonst kein Gerät in Deinem Heimnetzwerk Netzwerklast verursacht. Lasse das Programm mit 1 Ping pro Sekunde über, sagen wir mal, 2 Stunden gegen einen Server laufen.  Wiederhole das Ganze mit wenigstens zwei anderen Servern. Letzteres um, soweit es geht, Auszuschließen das der verwendete Server Pings nicht zuverlässig beantwortet. Berechne aus der Anzahl der gesendeten Pings und nicht empfangener Antworten die Paketverlustrate. Die Schwankungen in der Antwortzeit selbst geben Dir eine Idee von der Auslastung/Überlastung des Internets auf dem Weg zum angepingten Server. Oft ergibt sich hier eine Korrelation, sprich hohe Pings = hohe Paketverlustrate.

Klingt aufwendig? Ist es auch, aber immer noch das beste was man tun kann, wenn man Paketverluste wenigstens einigermaßen sicher messen will.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Oktober 2018)

Sphexy schrieb:


> Seit ca. 1 Monat hat es angefangen dass ich fast durchgehend Paketverluste von 1-2% habe,


Das bemerkt man doch gar nicht ...


----------



## pphs (30. Oktober 2018)

wie wärs wenn du damit zu deinem provider gehst statt hier zu nörgeln? glaubst du hier kann jemand deine leitung richtig überprüfen?!


----------

